# Brick and Terra Cotta repair/blend in



## fauxlynn

So I am working in this super beautiful building in Dupont Circle that's being turned into a short term rental property. It's called Patterson House. 

In one of rooms,they uncovered some brick and a Terra Cotta ceiling. They started to paint it white,but the designer wasn't happy.I was contacted to camouflage the repairs and make the new bricked up doorway blend in.
Starting point:


----------



## lilpaintchic

I see a lot of green in those pics!  keep em coming Lynn!! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn

I primed and then applied four different basecoats for the wall and ceiling.to give some variation.


----------



## fauxlynn

I made a palette with Faux Effects glaze and universal tints: black,raw umber,iron oxide,pthalo green, pthalo blue,white and burnt umber.

I just mixed as I went, trying to tie things in with nearby tiles/bricks.


----------



## fauxlynn

So because I used just tints and glaze,it took until over the weekend for the wall to dry. The ceiling is still a little tacky in spots. 

Almost finished.


----------



## fauxlynn

And just because....this house was owned by a Chicago newspaper magnate,built in1902. Starting rental -about $4000/mo. for 400 sq. ft.


----------



## woodcoyote

Awesome sauce! That's real good work and a pain too I'm sure. Made some good money on that one I'm sure, better be charging a ton for it. 

Do you intend to seal the work at all? In case someone wants to give the bricks a scrub? Just curious.


----------



## woodcoyote

fauxlynn said:


> And just because....this house was owned by a Chicago newspaper magnate,built in1902. Starting rental -about $4000/mo. for 400 sq. ft.


Wish I could faux marble real awesome. I'd have it all over my house lol. I get bored and want things done fast, hard to draw veins on so many places. :/

Must be nice to have access to some turn of the century slave labor to build such a pimp place. Good luck doing it today, only the mega wealthy can do that...and even then, it's a push.


----------



## fauxlynn

Just to be clear, those last set of pictures are not my work, that's the foyer/lobby of the house turned upscale rentals.

I like taking pics of the real deal for reference. They were loaded for sure. There are fourteen bedrooms with fourteen fireplaces. High ceilings, huge windows.

I thought it was interesting that the marble pillars look like what I call "barber pole". I thought that was a sign of an amateur job. Now I know.

I'm going to seal it all with a dead flat, that glaze is not stable for scrubbing and it dried really shiny.


----------



## woodcoyote

fauxlynn said:


> Just to be clear, those last set of pictures are not my work, that's the foyer/lobby of the house turned upscale rentals.
> 
> I thought it was interesting that the marble pillars look like what I call "barber pole". I thought that was a sign of an amateur job. Now I know.
> 
> I'm going to seal it all with a dead flat, that glaze is not stable for scrubbing and it dried really shiny.


Yah I figured it was real marble put in, but gave me a good idea about fauxing marble. Need to learn how to do that, figured if I get good I'd put a lot in my house lol. Just need some free time and lots of practice I guess. :/

What are you going to use for the sealer? A poly or some sort of clear acrylic. I don't think polycrylic comes in a flat, so just curious what you'll be using.


----------



## fauxlynn

So, I sealed it up with Old Masters Flat. I never used it before; it's not very flat.

I'll re-coat with Modern Masters Dead Flat. Although,on the ceiling, the Old Masters was fine.


























Now I'm finished.


----------



## slinger58

Well, butter my a...........oh you know. 

You're almost like a magician, now you see it and now you don't.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn

Smutnounce!


----------



## fauxlynn

Well, well, well.....it seems that the Modern Masters Dead Flat wasn't quite flat. I've used it before and thought it was great.

From the side you can see a sheen, and there is a light shining toward it, so it appears shiny there. I wonder if it's because the brick is such a dark color?

The GC said not to worry about it, it's fine.


----------



## Wolfgang

You've got some great talent Lynn. Looks fantastic!!!


----------



## lilpaintchic

fauxlynn said:


> Well, well, well.....it seems that the Modern Masters Dead Flat wasn't quite flat. I've used it before and thought it was great.
> 
> From the side you can see a sheen, and there is a light shining toward it, so it appears shiny there. I wonder if it's because the brick is such a dark color?
> 
> The GC said not to worry about it, it's fine.


Probably a sheen build on a porous surface? We deal with that on drywall sometimes. Assuming the old brick has no coating to speak of and the new has multiple layers of product the new area would probably "flash". It may cure out a little over time as a flat finish but I've never used mm flat clear so I really don't know.
It looks fantastic, Lynn. Thanks again for sharing your talent with us!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize

Yeah, totally stellar job. I might have nightmares of that ceiling if I was asked to doctor it up.

I sure hope the clients are happy because it couldn't have been done any better.


----------



## fauxlynn

Hey,LPC, thanks for explaining that. It makes sense.

Thanks​ for the praise,y'all


----------



## CApainter

I hate looking at fauxlynn's threads. Because she is so damn good! It's like just when I think she's another ass scratching painter like the rest of us, bam! Suddenly I'm addressing a world class artist, and I don't know how to act.


----------



## fauxlynn

OMG stop,guys! 
Any of you could learn this. That's why I post details, to give you a nudge and inspiration. Seriously.


----------



## slinger58

fauxlynn said:


> OMG stop,guys!
> Any of you could learn this. That's why I post details, to give you a nudge and inspiration. Seriously.




I'm too old to be nudged. It takes a mighty shove, at least.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter

slinger58 said:


> I'm too old to be nudged. It takes a mighty shove, at least.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOok at her trying to be all modest. I can't take this any more. I'm going back to the nipple thread.


----------



## CApainter

I think the mods should remove all the posts that don't relate to the thread. This is a good tool for people getting into faux finishing.


----------



## fauxlynn

CApainter said:


> LOok at her trying to be all modest. I can't take this any more. I'm going back to the nipple thread.



I have better threads than that,mister! Epic, I say, EPIC threads! Who could forget: Girls Who Wear Glasses?!!



CApainter said:


> I think the mods should remove all the posts that don't relate to the thread. This is a good tool for people getting into faux finishing.


Naw...my threads are the perfect mix of 20% useful information, 30% show- off -i-ness and 50% ridiculous comments,witty banter and hilarity being ensued.

I wouldn't change one word.t


PS- The Random Thoughts Thread has prevented many a stray comment from contaminating other threads. I'm probably the biggest poster/offender in that thread.


----------



## Vylum

wow great job. so how did you do it?


----------



## lilpaintchic

fauxlynn said:


> OMG stop,guys!
> Any of you could learn this. That's why I post details, to give you a nudge and inspiration. Seriously.


I got to play faux marbler a little this week! Just a little bit but it was fun. I didn't take pics...maybe next time I'm there. Original faux was done about 20 yrs ago. Still in great shape on the dining room walls but the arched entryway to the kitchen had lots of dings and such so I had to figure out how to redo that to match existing. It turned out ok, my "glaze" (gardz with a tiny bit of solid deck stain lol) was a little more red than I'd have liked it to be. If I had to do it over I'd ditch the stain and add a tiny bit of the base color to the clear) anywho...theres a few things I'd do a little differently maybe but it turned out pretty good for what it was and the ho was super excited that I was able to match it as closely as I did. We were just going to paint it solid. Your inspiration gave me the confidence Lynn, THANK YOU for sharing all you do! It makes me wanna ditch this other crap and just be artistic instead...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn

Vylum said:


> wow great job. so how did you do it?


Posts 3-5 pretty much cover it. It's just basecoat and a couple layers of glaze.Thanks for the complement.



lilpaintchic said:


> I got to play faux marbler a little this week! Just a little bit but it was fun. I didn't take pics...maybe next time I'm there. Original faux was done about 20 yrs ago. Still in great shape on the dining room walls but the arched entryway to the kitchen had lots of dings and such so I had to figure out how to redo that to match existing. It turned out ok, my "glaze" (gardz with a tiny bit of solid deck stain lol) was a little more red than I'd have liked it to be. If I had to do it over I'd ditch the stain and add a tiny bit of the base color to the clear) anywho...theres a few things I'd do a little differently maybe but it turned out pretty good for what it was and the ho was super excited that I was able to match it as closely as I did. We were just going to paint it solid. Your inspiration gave me the confidence Lynn, THANK YOU for sharing all you do! It makes me wanna ditch this other crap and just be artistic instead...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Now this is what I'm talking about! I'm glad you pushed yourself and also, your clients were happy! This really made my day.:smile:


----------

